# Etapa de potencia quemada



## dandany (Oct 28, 2010)

Hace unas semanas un primo me regalo una etapa de potencia pyramid que  declara unos 1000w 4 canales que debe tener 70w por canal la quiero arreglar para poder ponerla en el auto y salir a pasear con algo de musica ya que tengo un woofer que no ocupo y me gustaria muchisimo ponerlo en mi tutu jeje...el tema es asi ...me dijieron que pueden ser los capacitores pues los saque medi y estan ok y cuando voy a medir en sus respectivos pads(que van para v+yv-) da corto y no encuentro el elemento conflictivo para cambiarlo y que salga del corto asi tambien lo estaba un diodo gigante de como 10 amper y lo saque y estaba bien, pues una semana despues me dijo un amigo de aqui del foro que estaba midiendo el devanado primario del nucleo de ferrite y yo sacando capacitores jaja, bueno y sigo cambio un tip41 que estaba medio asi cuando la moto pasa por agua y el escape queda de ese color violeta cafe (la parte de atras quetiene metal)jiji ese lo cambie tambien.. el amplificador ya se ve que lo toco una mano ajena a mi osea parece que no es la primera ves que lo arreglan..y mi primo me lo tiro de bronca talves para que me rompa la cabeza jajaja...bueno asi es el tema...y me conto que la ultima ves casi se le prende fuego el auto por que se salio de la bornera el cable de aliementacion y casi le prende fuego todo parecia esos autos de los que fuman mariguana abrio el baul y era humo nomas jeje.
Me gustaria arreglarlo segun mucha gente es un buen ampli deeeeeeeentro de todo tiene lindos TR A1941 y C5198(toshiba originales) en la salida y los TR de la fuente mosfet son IRFZ34.
Un abrazo ahora les paso unas fotos para que lo inspeccionen un poco y por ahi salta una sugerencia me gustaria arreglarlo para poder poner mis cajitas en el baul.





Muchisimas gracias por leer en breve(cuando se carguen las pilas de la camara jiji) pondre imagenes!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

dandany dijo:


> Hace unas semanas un primo me regalo una etapa de potencia pyramid que declara unos 1000w 4 canales que debe tener 70w por canal la quiero arreglar para poder ponerla en el auto y salir a pasear con algo de musica ya que tengo un woofer que no ocupo y me gustaria muchisimo ponerlo en mi tutu jeje...el tema es asi ...me dijieron que pueden ser los capacitores pues los saque medi y estan ok y cuando voy a medir en sus respectivos pads(que van para v+yv-) da corto y no encuentro el elemento conflictivo para cambiarlo y que salga del corto asi tambien lo estaba un diodo gigante de como 10 amper y lo saque y estaba bien, pues una semana despues me dijo un amigo de aqui del foro que estaba midiendo el devanado primario del nucleo de ferrite y yo sacando capacitores jaja, bueno y sigo cambio un tip41 que estaba medio asi cuando la moto pasa por agua y el escape queda de ese color violeta cafe (la parte de atras quetiene metal)jiji ese lo cambie tambien.. el amplificador ya se ve que lo toco una mano ajena a mi osea parece que no es la primera ves que lo arreglan..y mi primo me lo tiro de bronca talves para que me rompa la cabeza jajaja...bueno asi es el tema...y me conto que la ultima ves casi se le prende fuego el auto por que se salio de la bornera el cable de aliementacion y casi le prende fuego todo parecia esos autos de los que fuman mariguana abrio el baul y era humo nomas jeje.
> Me gustaria arreglarlo segun mucha gente es un buen ampli deeeeeeeentro de todo tiene lindos TR A1941 y C5198(toshiba originales) en la salida y los TR de la fuente mosfet son IRFZ34.
> Un abrazo ahora les paso unas fotos para que lo inspeccionen un poco y por ahi salta una sugerencia me gustaria arreglarlo para poder poner mis cajitas en el baul.
> 
> ...


 

Y si nos decias al menos el modelo pe la potencia? (mietras cargas las pilas)


----------



## dandany (Oct 28, 2010)

jajaja ahi ya saque las fotos..pyramid pb875..es que por ahi algunos ven que es una potencia de audio car y no dan importancia por eso y me interesa que me ayuden  
PD:Es bastante obsoleta..por eso opte por pedir ayuda aqui


----------



## djwash (Oct 28, 2010)

dandany dijo:


> jajaja ahi ya saque las fotos..pyramid pb875..es que por ahi algunos ven que es una potencia de audio car y no dan importancia por eso y me interesa que me ayuden
> PD:Es bastante obsoleta..por eso opte por pedir ayuda aqui



pone fotos de la placa en lo posible de los dos lados, a ver en que te puedo ayudar...


----------



## dandany (Oct 28, 2010)

djwash dijo:


> pone fotos de la placa en lo posible de los dos lados, a ver en que te puedo ayudar...



Ya te las paso aguantame un minuto


----------



## dandany (Oct 29, 2010)

Aca estan las imagenes 

http://img207.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=sany1582.jpg


----------



## djwash (Oct 29, 2010)

A ver.

Donde estas poniendo las puntas del tester para medir?

1: Si estas midiendo la alimentacion (+12V - Masa/chasis/negativo) no deberia dar continuidad porque no estas midiendo el debanado primario, pues los mosfet de la fuente estan en medio.
Si da continuidad:

A: Comprobar el diodo y el capacitor de entrada (que creo que ya lo hiciste).
B: Comprobar los mosfet de la fuente, que en ese caso es casi seguro que alguno esta en corto. desoldandolos de la placa y midiendo uno por uno.

En ese caso recomiendo cambiar todos los mosfet, me paso hace un tiempo con una potencia Pyramid Arctic, se quemo un mosfet y lo cambie por uno igual, luego se quemo el de al lado, cambie todos y ahi esta andando hace mas de un año.

2: Si estas midiendo en los capacitores que estan a continuacion del debanado secundario (correspondientes a V+ y V- de el amplificador) tampoco deberia haber continuidad porque entre el debanado y los cap estan los diodos.

A: revisar diodos rectificadores, capacitores.
B: revisar transistores de salida (amplificador)

*Todas las mediciones se deben efectuar con el equipo apagado.
En cuanto se encuentre la falla y se repare, se debera probar el equipo con una lampara en serie con la alimentacion, con una de 12V 21W (no mas de eso) anda bien.*

Saludos.


----------



## dandany (Oct 29, 2010)

Muchas gracias! ahora me pongo a revisarlo recien llego de la escuela por eso ahora me pongo a medirlo gracias por la ayuda 



djwash dijo:


> A ver.
> 
> Donde estas poniendo las puntas del tester para medir?
> 
> ...



Te hago una pregunta vos los mosfets los pudiste medir con el tester o nesesitas fabricar el probador de mosfets que vi en varios lados que lo hacian?

Te comento que medi los mosfets recien y me da entre dos de los pines de ellos todos el mismo valor como que estan en corto pero los voy a sacar para verificar te paso la foto de donde tome las mediciones y me dio todo el mismo valor


----------



## djwash (Oct 29, 2010)

Vas a tener que sacarlos y medirlos afuera, con el terter se puede hacer. Por aca dicen como se hace con el tester en el segundo mensaje.


----------



## dandany (Oct 29, 2010)

djwash dijo:


> Vas a tener que sacarlos y medirlos afuera, con el terter se puede hacer. Por aca dicen como se hace con el tester en el segundo mensaje.



sauqe los diodos y todos los mosfet's y sigue en corto la fuente..


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 29, 2010)

¿Revisaste que no haya alguna soldadura haciendo puente....?


----------



## dandany (Oct 29, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> ¿Revisaste que no haya alguna soldadura haciendo puente....?


si ya mire todo es algo evidentemente de la fuente o algo asi porque saque todos los irfz34 y los diodos t0220 y sigue en corto


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 30, 2010)

Las piezas que tienden a hacer corto son los semiconductores (mayormente los de potencia). Suponiendo que descartaste ya algún capacitor en corto en la fuente, semiconductores de potencia en corto en la fuente... 

¿Qué ICs hay en la fuente?


----------



## dandany (Oct 30, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Las piezas que tienden a hacer corto son los semiconductores (mayormente los de potencia). Suponiendo que descartaste ya algún capacitor en corto en la fuente, semiconductores de potencia en corto en la fuente...
> 
> ¿Qué ICs hay en la fuente?


Hay el clasico tl494 y un integrado de 8 patas que tiene como nombre 2904D-JRC-0014B



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Las piezas que tienden a hacer corto son los semiconductores (mayormente los de potencia). Suponiendo que descartaste ya algún capacitor en corto en la fuente, semiconductores de potencia en corto en la fuente...
> 
> ¿Qué ICs hay en la fuente?


Puse recien los caps deneuvo sin el reactificador y sin los mosfet y desaparecio el corto...


----------



## dandany (Abr 3, 2011)

No lo puedo arreglar todavia  creo que son los 2 integrados los que estna causando la falla general pero nose por cual reemplazar el 2904D-JRC-0014B


----------

